# Biolab boat ramp



## Knight Patrol

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1361821378/10#10

I was there on Friday and getting out can be challenge if do not float sub 6-8 inches.


----------



## AfterHours2

Just put in Fri morning. Grass has cleared out quite well. Still shallow so you have to get up on plane and run from the launch. I saw two other boats much larger than yours do it successfully so your Mitzi should be fine. If your in doubt, try either Beacon or Haulover just down the road. If you use Biolab, stay closer to the shore side of the markers on the east bank heading north, then between heading out east. Little hard to explain but I'm sure someone will be at the ramp to give advice. I've heard others say that it's a junk ramp but I find no problem with it as long as you know how to run it properly...


----------



## AfterHours2

> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1361821378/10#10
> 
> I was there on Friday and getting out can be challenge if do not float sub 6-8 inches.


Pretty sure I was behind you at the ramp. You had the bad azz SUV? I was pulling my little Gladesmen. A jack plate sure does help with the Biolab ramp though.


----------



## Knight Patrol

[/quote]
Pretty sure I was behind you at the ramp. You had the bad azz SUV? I was pulling my little Gladesmen. A jack plate sure does help with the Biolab ramp though. [/quote]

Yep that was me and you are 100% right a jack plate makes a world of difference especially at that ramp.

You have a nice setup on that G-Man.


----------

